# Did anybody install rear side shades?



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

By that I mean the shades that mount on the inside frames of the rear windows, as seen in the pic below.

I would love to purchase, but would love more for someone else to experiment first .

Thanks in advance,

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I saw that but they seem to clip on. I'd only want them if they work like an E39 and retract into the door (which means it's not a retrofit possibility).


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll be your guinea pig... I bought a set for Christmas.

I was going to post a DIY, but you beat me to it. I'm too tired (lazy?) to go out to the garage and take some photos of them.

Haven't seen my statement yet, but I think they were something like $165 for the pair. They had to be special ordered (FedEx air from Dingolfing works, Germany). Took about 20 minutes to install.

They fit perfectly and the clips that Kaz mentions are barely visible despite their prominence in the ETK shot. And they come with this really b!tchin' storage bag :banana:

Look for photos in the AM, maybe sooner.



adc said:


> By that I mean the shades that mount on the inside frames of the rear windows, as seen in the pic below.
> 
> I would love to purchase, but would love more for someone else to experiment first .
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, I got motivated, here are some photos...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Interesting. Did you install this yourself? Can you tell us what was involved?

I also see in the ETK that a similar kit, but with different part number, is available for E46 wagons.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, I installed these myself; it was really easy. The only tool involved is a thinblade screwdriver to help with snapping the clips into place.

The kit includes 8 clips, 4 per side: 2 on the back side of the forward window pillar, one on the top of the rear window pillar, one on the bottom) . The clip are thin black spring steel with small rubber "lips" and snap tightly over the pillars. Each clip is made specifically for it's install spot.

Clipping them in takes about 5 secs a piece... the shades are first centered, inserted forward into the B pillar, then down near the door lock pin (shade has a groove in it to accomodate the pin). The top is bowed slightly down and inserted under the top clip.

I'll take a photo of the install instructions (all 1 pages of it, in German too).



LMC said:


> Interesting. Did you install this yourself? Can you tell us what was involved?
> 
> I also see in the ETK that a similar kit, but with different part number, is available for E46 wagons.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Scott, you're my hero!*

No, really, you are.

Many thanks, I'll rush to order and install them. I guess after that I'll do the rear sunshade, my son does NOT like direct sunlight at all. Makes him squint and sneeze. :rofl:. Very distracting if I'm driving.

adc
03 330 ZHP



Scott ZHP said:


> Yes, I installed these myself; it was really easy. The only tool involved is a thinblade screwdriver to help with snapping the clips into place.
> 
> The kit includes 8 clips, 4 per side: 2 on the back side of the forward window pillar, one on the top of the rear window pillar, one on the bottom) . The clip are thin black spring steel with small rubber "lips" and snap tightly over the pillars. Each clip is made specifically for it's install spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Great! My wife and I are expecting at the end of April. Anyone have the part numbers for the touring?

It looks like they shades don't retract, but clip in whole. How do they fold down or roll up if you want to remove them?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

ETK part numbers:

51.16.0.006.997 (touring/wagon, verify this with your dealer)
51.46.0.004.485 (sedan)

The sedan is $193 retail, but 20% off at most sites that take a CCA discount.

Instructions attached, my scanner quit, sorry for the dodgy photo!

The shades have a spring steel frame surrounded with rubber tube. To remove one, just flex it at the top and it pops right out of the clip. You get a handy bag to store them in that velcros to the back of the rear seat.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Wow Scott. Your the DIY King. :thumbup: 

Can the window roll up and down with the shade in place?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

gfeiner said:


> Wow Scott. Your the DIY King. :thumbup:
> 
> Can the window roll up and down with the shade in place?


Windows roll up/down just fine. Same for the door locks. My kids think it's hysterical to sit in their carseats and shout "Driver, take me home".


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> ETK part numbers:
> 
> 51.16.0.006.997 (touring/wagon, verify this with your dealer)
> 51.46.0.004.485 (sedan)
> ...


Oh man, I would like to get a set of these. Been googling for an on-line BMW parts catalog for last 20 minutes...Scott/anyone have a URL that I could order these off of for my '03 E46 Sedan?

Thanks..rich


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

This looks like what I want too. But I have one question. When you don't want the sun screen, you take them off, right? or do they slide into some place? I would like to have sun screen, but I don't want them laying around when I don't need them, like in winter, or at night.

eel


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Oh man, I would like to get a set of these. Been googling for an on-line BMW parts catalog for last 20 minutes...Scott/anyone have a URL that I could order these off of for my '03 E46 Sedan?
> 
> Thanks..rich


Rich - send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> This looks like what I want too. But I have one question. When you don't want the sun screen, you take them off, right? or do they slide into some place? I would like to have sun screen, but I don't want them laying around when I don't need them, like in winter, or at night.
> 
> eel


Yes; they unclip, you just take them off. The set comes with a bag that velcros to the inside of the back seat (from inside the trunk). You just take them out and stick them in the bag; takes about 30 seconds. Not as cool as the shades that retract into the door, but much cheaper as well (my wifes X5 had one of these retractables replaced under warranty: $274 for the part) :wow: .

To be honest, I've never removed them, they are perforated just like the rear shade and you can see thru them.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> Rich - send me a PM with your email address.


Scott - on the way, many thanks indeed...rich


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*shades*



wingspan said:


> Scott - on the way, many thanks indeed...rich


sounds cool i didn't know they made them, thought i was smart when i learned of the rear electric shade (here) and ordered it, I gotta get me a pair now!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Well, this might as well turn into a "shady" topic  but does anyone have a good idea for a manual retrofit rear shade? I've had a go googling for some to mount in the back window. Ideally I'd like ones that mechanically fit in the window that can be (relatively) easily removed, leave no (big) permanent changes in the car, have decent visibility yet cut some of the sun.

Best I found so far was:

http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/reresuforcav.html

:dunno:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Rich-

Have you seen my other DIY for the rear sunshade?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45744&highlight=rear+sunshade

The install looks worse than it actually is...



wingspan said:


> Well, this might as well turn into a "shady" topic  but does anyone have a good idea for a manual retrofit rear shade? I've had a go googling for some to mount in the back window. Ideally I'd like ones that mechanically fit in the window that can be (relatively) easily removed, leave no (big) permanent changes in the car, have decent visibility yet cut some of the sun.
> 
> Best I found so far was:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> Rich-
> 
> Have you seen my other DIY for the rear sunshade?
> 
> ...


Yow! I had not seen that (honest) when I did a search for "shade". That looks great. Would it be possible to email me the pdf with the sunshade instructions? I am going down to the local dealer for a quote on the side shades Sat AM, and I will also ask for one on the rear sunshade as well. Thanks Scott :thumbup:


----------

